# AC induction controllers in the 2kW power range?



## ghsrocketman (May 29, 2010)

Hello,

First post here.. been reading a lot on this forum and ya'll seem to have a lot of information.

Does anyone have experience controller AC Induction motors (3-phase, 2- or 4-poles) in the 2kW range? I'm pretty flexible to voltage considerations as I'm designing the motor from scratch.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Try Automation Direct?

At this power level don't expect anything fancy like vector/field oriented control, etc. However, such drives will be cheap, as long as you can accommodate the usual range of line voltage they expect to see (and the drives will run on DC... which most new ones will).


----------

